# Automator et Transfert d'images SL



## lospericos (5 Septembre 2009)

Hello, avant sous Leopard quand j'importais mes images avec Transfert d'images j'avais la possibilité d'utiliser un script Automator pour renommer directement mes images lors de l'importation, cette fonction à disparu dans Snow Leopard 

Selon l'aide de Automator, je cite:
Pour créer un module de transfert d&#8217;images :

Choisissez Fichier > Nouveau.

Sélectionnez le modèle « Module de transfert d&#8217;images » et cliquez sur Choisir.

Créez votre processus en ajoutant les actions que vous souhaitez exécuter lors de l&#8217;importation des images dans Transfert d&#8217;images.

Choisissez Fichier > Enregistrer, saisissez un nom pour votre module de transfert d&#8217;images, puis cliquez sur Enregistrer.

Pour utiliser votre module de transfert d&#8217;images, ouvrez Transfert d'images et connectez un appareil photo numérique.

Choisissez Fichier > Importer.

Dans le menu local Importer vers, choisissez le processus que vous avez enregistré en tant que module de transfert d&#8217;images.

Cliquez sur Importer.

À mesure que les photos sont importées, le module de transfert d&#8217;images les modifie.

J'ai suivi les instructions mais impossible de trouver importer dans le menu fichier de Transfert d'images..... Arg je déteste ce genre de changement 

Quelqu'un a une solution ou on a tous le même problème!


----------



## loloscrat (15 Septembre 2009)

Tout pareil, mon processus automator qui fonctionnait sur Léopard ne marche plus sur le gros chat blanc. J'ai essayé d'en écrire un nouveau, et il n'est pas appelé par transfert d'images alors qu'il apparait bien dans le la liste des actions possibles de transfert d'image.
Je pense qu'il y a un soucis dans transfert d'images...


----------

